# Battlegrounds: King of the World



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

Anybody watch this? It's basically a one-on-one street competition that Nike put on. The winner was a 6'8" guy from France named Amara Sy. He reminded me a lot of Odom. At the end of the show one of his buddies said, "Coach Dunleavy wants you to try out for his team."
I guess he would have been on the Summer League team, though


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

Yah I saw that today and the guy shows some talent and he did play a lot like odom I hope the clips try him out next year for summer league.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I have seen the future of the NBA and his name is 

AMARA SY


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

France is on the rise, watchout....
http://www.basketsession.com/index.php


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Honestly though. If he is the future, why wasn't he drafted?


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Honestly though. If he is the future, why wasn't he drafted?


The voice of reason has spoken.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Honestly though. If he is the future, why wasn't he drafted?


maybe because he didnt his name in the draft


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

Plays like Odom? You can determine that from a one on one comp?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

when did the actual fimling of this thing take place


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Marquis Daniels wasnt drafted either.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Marquis Daniels wasnt drafted either.


But he was immediately signed. What teams are these guys on? You can't be the future of the league if you're not even it it.


----------

